# Javier Reyes Signature ESP coming next year



## xwmucradiox (Nov 11, 2014)

ESP posted this photo to Instagram a little earlier today. Those AAL boys sure like their figured woods and gold hardware. Looks like a carbon fiber look guard to match the truss rod cover is likely as well since all Javier's stuff seems to have a guard.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 11, 2014)

8 string mystique???


DOPE!


----------



## narad (Nov 11, 2014)

Well if there's ever been a timeless and classy combination of materials, it'd have to be quilt maple and carbon fiber and gold hardware and cream binding and white binding.


----------



## Shimme (Nov 11, 2014)

Javier has awesome taste in guitars. Wonder if he'll go with the standard 27" or longer since AAL is going to C# on some songs. 

Anyways, 8 string mystique with black quilt top, gold hardware and possible/probable carbon pickguard? Tasty. Different, a little flashy, but not trashy.


----------



## asher (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Mattykoda (Nov 11, 2014)

LTD as well, I am curious to see the price but I want to see the rest of the guitar first


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 11, 2014)

Mattykoda said:


> LTD as well, I am curious to see the price but I want to see the rest of the guitar first



Well it will likely have a signature set of pickups from someone and some good solid hardware. Roughly around the price of the Ben Weinman sig would probably be good estimate. If its under $1000 I would be surprised.


----------



## iamnoah262 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the carbon fiber looks incredibly out of place...


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 11, 2014)

OoOoOoOoO


----------



## crg123 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm surprised no one pointed out the second comment 



> Thallhagen: Holy flying c.nt this is going to be beautiful!


----------



## kamello (Nov 11, 2014)

awesome!, Javier trully deserves it  

not sure about the carbon fiber, I think it looks good on the truss-rod cover, but more than that would be overkill IMO 
but still, I'll gladly take a new 8 string that isn't flat black by ESP/LTD. Ibanez and Schecter already got that shit solved up a few years ago





narad said:


> Well if there's ever been a timeless and classy combination of materials, it'd have to be quilt maple and carbon fiber and gold hardware and cream binding and white binding.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 11, 2014)

If its an 8 of something like this I will be very very happy...I might even need an 8 string


----------



## Omura (Nov 11, 2014)

the mystique is a carved top though, how are we imagining a carbon fibre pickguard on it? 
Or are we imagining a flat top?


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 11, 2014)

^^^ I was kind of wondering the same thing, I'm hoping their isn't one, but his Strandberg has an out of place pick guard (ok thats totally just my opinion but. . . ) so maybe his sig will have one.

If so I hope they stick with the carved top and do a Les Paul style raised guard. . .


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 11, 2014)

All we have is a headstock now. You never know what the body will look like. He was playing a horizon before so a carved top is probably likely.


----------



## jwade (Nov 11, 2014)

Could pretty easily slap an LP-style raised pickguard on there.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 12, 2014)

jwade said:


> Could pretty easily slap an LP-style raised pickguard on there.



that would be the worst.


----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like real carbon fiber to me.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 12, 2014)

That headstock is so ugly and nobbly!


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 12, 2014)

Pimped out


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 12, 2014)

There is a time and place for carbon fiber on a guitar... from the small glimpse we have of this one, this isn't it.  I'll wait to see what the whole thing looks like but it seems like an odd choice unless it is somehow tied together with the neck or body a bit better... call me skeptical for now.  Also not really a fan of that headstock shape from ESP, FWIW.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 12, 2014)

JaeSwift said:


> Looks like real carbon fiber to me.



You can get plastic that looks identical to it. That's what I use on my guitars. 

I'm surprised Ibanez didn't try to snatch up Xavier for a signature model, especially if he's going with a lower price bracket LTD model as opposed to Tosin's very high end TAM model to start.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 12, 2014)

What if ESP pulls an EBMM and goes faux carbon fiber...


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 12, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> You can get plastic that looks identical to it. That's what I use on my guitars.
> 
> I'm surprised Ibanez didn't try to snatch up Xavier for a signature model, especially if he's going with a lower price bracket LTD model as opposed to Tosin's very high end TAM model to start.



Seems like Javier wants to do his own thing and go with different types of designs than Ibanez typically offers.


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 12, 2014)

Quilted maple shovel!  I don't think there's a place for any truss rod cover, ever. Except maybe the one that Ibanez uses (slides open). Good for Javier, though. I'm guessing he's getting a proper sig. model and a better deal overall.

URL: Javier Reyes (Animals as Leaders) Joins ESP Artist Family - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## jwade (Nov 12, 2014)

It make sense for ESP to try to snag a few more 8 string artists. I can't recall there being any 8 string sigs other than Stephen Carpenter, and Deftones are definitely not the kind music that's crazy popular among 8 string users. I'd think it'd be a pretty good win for ESP, having Javier on board. 

Also, I wouldn't want to see an LP pickguard on there, I just can't see any other type that would work with the body.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 12, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Seems like Javier wants to do his own thing and go with different types of designs than Ibanez typically offers.



ESP's typical North American offerings are black superstrats. Not much difference there from Ibanez. 

He might have a larger portion of licensing of his name attached to the product. 

It's a great move for ESP to get Xavier though - more exposure for their 8 string market and from the looks of the headstock, might be bringing different shapes into their extended string market.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 12, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> ESP's typical North American offerings are black superstrats. Not much difference there from Ibanez.
> 
> He might have a larger portion of licensing of his name attached to the product.
> 
> It's a great move for ESP to get Xavier though - more exposure for their 8 string market and from the looks of the headstock, might be bringing different shapes into their extended string market.



I was referring more to the construction methods used by ESP compared to Ibanez. The carved top neck through design isn't something you'll commonly find from Ibanez. 

Also, why do you keep calling him Xavier? Its Javier.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 12, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I'm surprised Ibanez didn't try to snatch up Xavier for a signature model, especially if he's going with a lower price bracket LTD model as opposed to Tosin's very high end TAM model to start.



Maybe Ibanez don't regard him as high of a priority as Tosin? 
Unfortunately, probably rightly so.

Ibanez's loss & ESP's gain


----------



## unclejemima218 (Nov 13, 2014)

good for him. I hope he can put something out that he is truly happy with. I would buy it just to support him


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 13, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> I was referring more to the construction methods used by ESP compared to Ibanez. The carved top neck through design isn't something you'll commonly find from Ibanez.
> 
> Also, why do you keep calling him Xavier? Its Javier.



It's called a mistake. I honestly don't like AAL at all.

Very true on the construction methods though. 

Ultraparanoia - you're probably right on that, but that seems like a really dumb move on their part. Even having a sub $1000 signature model similar to Tosin's would have given them a lot more visibility on AAL's tours as the entire frontline would be Ibanez.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Nov 13, 2014)

Reminds me of my Schecter Riot 8. 



UltraParanoia said:


> If its an 8 of something like this I will be very very happy...I might even need an 8 string


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 16, 2014)

Carved top WITH contoured pick guard. Now _*that*_ would be interesting


----------



## jwade (Nov 19, 2014)

He's playing a really gorgeous guitar live now. Didn't get any decent pictures of it. Friggin iphone.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Nov 19, 2014)

saw them in Seattle on monday and he played this guitar the whole set! It is a mystique body finished the same as the headstock. couldn't make out what kind of a bridge it was it looked kinda funky to me but i wasn't all that close so its hard to say.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm seeing them day after tomorrow, I'll try to take a photo of it!


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Nov 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhXZ2_lzMI

He's using it here, but the lights don't allow a good shot of it...


----------



## Alice AKW (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it just me or does the headstock look fuggin' huge


----------



## jwade (Nov 20, 2014)

He also brought out the strandberg for one song.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 20, 2014)

Crap i really want to see a picture of this.


----------



## JanusPrime (Nov 21, 2014)

At a Concert in Oktober he was using the new ESP as well. At least it looks like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6OsjmmO3Yk


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 21, 2014)

OH MY DAYUM


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 21, 2014)

So a Horizon with an enormous headstock?


----------



## jwade (Nov 21, 2014)

JanusPrime said:


> At a Concert in Oktober he was using the new ESP as well. At least it looks like it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6OsjmmO3Yk



That isn't the guitar. That's the one he had when they did press photos for the endorser announcement. He played that for a couple songs at the beginning of the night too. The previous video posted has the new fancy one in it.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 22, 2014)

Didn't get a photo (or even a glimpse), I couldn't deal with how terrible the venue was and ditched right after Devin Townsend. Sorry dudes.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 24, 2014)

Didn't get to see it Saturday night either. Could see the headstock in their boat backstage, but not the body as the boat was facing the opposite way. Javier played an ESP STEF B-8 (with passive pickups) the entire night with the exception of the Strandberg coming out for one song.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 4, 2014)

Talked to Javier at the show tonight in Baltimore, MD. The reason why he hasn't been using his signature guitar for the past few stops is because it has intonation issues. He is getting another prototype next week. He said that it is the mystique body and will be equipped with his own Dimarzio pickups


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 4, 2014)

Carbon fiber and painted finishes, awesome. Carbon fiber and figured wood? Overdoing it.


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 4, 2014)

A new signature guitar with new signature pickups? Uhm... that's good for the ERG world


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd love to hear what kind of pickups Javier would choose as his. I think he'd create some really solid sounding ones.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 4, 2014)

Id love to see what the bloody thing looks like!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Dec 7, 2014)

My inside sources have produced. Good grief is that headstock fugly.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey, I think it looks schweet. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2014)

SevenStringJones said:


> My inside sources have produced. Good grief is that headstock fugly.



A non-RG-inspired 8-string that doesn't look ugly as shit?

Holy .... I'm in love.

I REALLY doubt this would happen, but a Javier Reyes sig 6 or 7 string would be insane.

Between this, the Gary Holt sig, the Dean Karl Sanders sigs, Schecter's offerings, and several other awesome things, WNAMM 2015 is shaping up to be awesome.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 7, 2014)

I dig the body shape...I would be quite happy if it ended up being produced as a non-sig 8 with some different aesthetics and hopefully a different headstock...8-string cockstock, anyone?  The current headstock, carbon fiber binding and quilt top with the gold hardware, and whatever the hell those inlays are all about just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 7, 2014)

The only thing missing is LTD logo in gold with swarovski crystals as binding and rotating multicolour lasers on the tuning pegs and a bridge made out of small pieces of mirror and.... and... never mind I prefer sober looking guitars.


----------



## Zsharp (Dec 7, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> What if ESP pulls an EBMM and goes faux carbon fiber...



Oh guitar gods help us, please no


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 7, 2014)

I like it


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 7, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> The only thing missing is LTD logo in gold with swarovski crystals as binding and rotating multicolour lasers on the tuning pegs and a bridge made out of small pieces of mirror and.... and... never mind I prefer sober looking guitars.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 7, 2014)

Can't say I'm a fan of it. Looks a bit "chubby" and bulky, if that makes sense. The headstock seems huge, too. And yes, just like the Tosin Ibby, it appears to have a bit too much going on.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope Javier brings some acoustic type authenticity to the model.


----------



## Hind (Dec 8, 2014)

Not bad, actually. I like the odd look as Javier is also a not a "regular guy". Hopefully the price tag will be in line with the LTD pricing.

However, if I had bucket loads of cash I would prefer his 8-string classical guitar from Ortega that had been announced earlier this year. What a stunner that is!











A while ago Javier posted a video with this guitar on his Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3izFZf99z8


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 8, 2014)

It looks like a less edgy Horizon-III with a...different...headstock. It's a weird one, but it definitely works on that guitar. 

I hope there are some pics in normal light soon!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## isispelican (Dec 8, 2014)

well that is pretty ....ing amazing!


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 8, 2014)

schaller hannes on an import what omg

edit: absolutely thrilled that there isnt a carbon fiber pickguard


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 8, 2014)

Why do artists think that having an incredibly busy looking guitar looks good? 

Minus the inlays, it looks great.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 8, 2014)

Schaller Hannes and the new pickups likely make this a very expensive guitar. Probably on par with the M80M pricewise I'd wager.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 8, 2014)

That is fvcking gorgeous holy...


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 8, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Schaller Hannes and the new pickups likely make this a very expensive guitar. Probably on par with the M80M pricewise I'd wager.



idk if itll be that much, 1500$ish is E-II territory but we'll see

edit: and what woods are used for the neck i wonder?


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 8, 2014)

I could do without the carbon fiber and inlays but overall I DIG IT!

As mentioned above I'm wondering what this thing will cost. With the bridge and pups I can't imagine it being budget friendly haha and if it is in E-II territory price wise it may get passed up by folks that would rather have an MIJ model

I could see them doing a version with a hipshot though, and that could shave some off the cost. But hey what do I know


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 8, 2014)

hot af

Hannes


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like extended scale too. I really like this, i can definitely look past the inlays


----------



## Draceius (Dec 8, 2014)

Welp, well this is going to take a chunk out of my student loan...


----------



## ZigglesShredsSevens (Dec 8, 2014)

HNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2014)

Aesthetically it's just too busy-looking for me to get into it. That being said, ERG Hannes bridge is always a cool thing so I'd love to see that refusal to do OEM 7 and 8 string versions go away.  I still think that headstock doesn't match the body at all, but ESP has put some really funky headstocks that ruin otherwise-awesome guitars on a lot of pieces in the past so it's not necessarily shocking to me.  

I'm a fan of the Horizon III too, so I don't even think it's the body shape itself, just the sum of the parts of this guitar making it really odd-looking. As I said before the carbon fiber looks WAY out of place on this thing too, could have done without it entirely IMHO.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 8, 2014)

I could do without the carbon fiber, but F---ing love the rest of the guitar. A little over the top, but not cheesy. Depending on the price I might not be able to resist it.


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 8, 2014)

The good news? The only carbon fiber bit that is really outstanding is the truss rod cover, which is very, very easily removed/replaced. I uually leave the truss rod covers off on my guitars anyways.


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 8, 2014)

Schaller Hannes wow the price tag will be stellar on this :s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it me, or does the inlay say JR-608?

Either this implies that there's going to be a 6 and 7-string version or that there will be different tiers of quality. 

...Or I could be over-seeing things and it's just because he picked that name. 

EDIT: I'd imagine this'll be the same price, if not, slightly cheaper than the TAM10. I'd also imagine this'll stomp the TAM10 quality-wise. I tried one last week and it felt almost exactly like an RG8.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Dec 8, 2014)

That's just a standard ESP name based on features. 600 level sig model with 8 strings and the players initials. Javier doesn't play 6 or 7 strings so I cant imagine they would release irrelevant smaller versions of this guitar.


----------



## stevexc (Dec 8, 2014)

Not for sigs - lately they've only been using the level designations (600, 200, etc) if there are multiple versions of a sig. There'll likely be an LTD (LTD JR-608) and an ESP (ESP Javier Reyes), just like with the Gus G., Rob Caggiano, Will Adler, etc.

Probably won't be non-8-string versions though.


----------



## putnut77 (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems weird to make a non 8 string version of the sig model since he only plays 8 strings in the band


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 8, 2014)

Dat Hannes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Not for sigs - lately they've only been using the level designations (600, 200, etc) if there are multiple versions of a sig. There'll likely be an LTD (LTD JR-608) and an ESP (ESP Javier Reyes), just like with the Gus G., Rob Caggiano, Will Adler, etc.
> 
> Probably won't be non-8-string versions though.



Yup, that's what I was going at. A lot of the guys that have just a single LTD sig don't have triple-digit model names (AW-7, BW-1, AS-1, etc...) while the guys with multiple LTDs or an LTD + ESP sig have the triple-digit models.

But if they made 6 and 7-string versions, that would be ....ing insane.  Like I said, I really doubt it, but maaan I want a LTD Mystique.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2014)

Javier posted those photos on his Instagram and called it a JR608. Read into that what you will.

As much as I like the Mystique shape, I don't like it as an 8.


----------



## Khoi (Dec 8, 2014)

I like it. I like it a lot!


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 9, 2014)

Regardless of what I said earlier, it's great to see a neck through, affordable and quality 8 string with a hannes bridge. Not saying I would buy it, but those features are great.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not overly fond of offset body guitars, but that one is so damned nice!


----------



## kamello (Dec 9, 2014)

gaudy as shit and all I love it! 
would definitely dig it more without the gold tuners and knobs, but those are easily replaced
and I don't play 8's, and I've never felt the need for one for my band or the stuff I write, but Im slooooooooooooooowly getting some gas for one


----------

